# Viper Shrimp?



## Bruce_S (Jul 26, 2012)

That sounds like "vampire shrimp". Atya gabonensis, I think?

I've never kept them, but I would imagine they're somewhat similar to bamboo shrimp, though larger. IIRC, they're one of the shrimps that require salt water for their larvae...

~Bruce


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm not planning on breeding them, just want to try keeping one. They're expensive, so I want to make sure I know how to care for it.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

They have similar care to bamboo shrimp. They must have a well established, mature tank with lots of mulm and microfauna. Also, some flow in the tank to get food. The tank mates must be peaceful: No cichlids, crayfish, or anything that might think the shrimp is food.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

'Mulm' is the leaf litter stuff that collects after a while, right? I'm planning on using a dirt substrate, possibly with some oak leaves, so there should be enough critters. And the bamboo shrimp I used to have seemed to enjoy scavenging for frozen food. (if you're wondering, it went floor surfing)


----------



## WestHaven (Jun 30, 2012)

Betta132 said:


> 'Mulm' is the leaf litter stuff that collects after a while, right? I'm planning on using a dirt substrate, possibly with some oak leaves, so there should be enough critters. And the bamboo shrimp I used to have seemed to enjoy scavenging for frozen food. (if you're wondering, it went floor surfing)


Mulm is a collection of fish waste and decaying material that accumulates on the hard surfaces in a tank (wood, rocks, plants).


----------



## Hmoobthor (Aug 15, 2011)

I purchase two small one from a online store in oregon... their fan were all bang up which increase their risk of death....out of the two...none survive .. 

One would live 3 weeks and then die.....a month later the other one pass away. My tank is planted and well mature with strong spray bar.

I ask my local fish store to order some for me... somehow they were able too (surprise..walkk in there and saw them week later)

I decide not to buy them at first cause they just got them in not long enough...i wait for maybe 2-3 weeks?... this unsure that they are able to live in the local tap water and that the weak one (with fan damage) have pass on and that the strong one with good fan did indeed make it...this also goes for bamboo shrimp too.

After that, I finally bought a large one....till today (2-3 months) later it has been hiding under my driftwood, fanning and haven't come out at all. ( i find bamboo shrimp to be less shy, they don't give a dam..alway out in the open)

They are very very shy and once they find their favor spot, they ain't coming out!! DO NOT move any decor or plants once they do that, you will cause them to be stress. 

Till tis day, i await the day he will come out and explore.

As for feeding, I bought some spirullna pellet for the fish and it spread around the tank and the shrimp fan for it...keeping it alive.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

So they tend to be really shy? I remember the bamboo shrimp I used to have was pretty shy until I added more plants.


----------



## Hmoobthor (Aug 15, 2011)

Betta132 said:


> So they tend to be really shy? I remember the bamboo shrimp I used to have was pretty shy until I added more plants.


they are very [email protected]@ expect to see them hiding all the time.

bamboo..once they settle for a day or two, they are out and about...

Maybe that is why the are refer to as "vampire"....hide in the dark most of the time


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hmm... I might just get a couple of bamboos instead... Are there any other large, peaceful shrimp that are nice and bold?


----------



## Hmoobthor (Aug 15, 2011)

Betta132 said:


> Hmm... I might just get a couple of bamboos instead... Are there any other large, peaceful shrimp that are nice and bold?


only one I know is amanos?


----------



## Rev_jim_jones (Sep 25, 2011)

I have quite a few Vampire Shrimp. In general they are Shy when there is other livestock (fish) in the tank. Not always True I have one right now that hangs out with the Bamboo Shrimp in the open. But it is abnormal the other 4 have found spots on my driftwood where there is a current and only come out at night to sit in a more forceful current. 
They seem to be more delicate than Bamboo shrimp.


----------

